# Brennco Farms selling hogs to the public



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Normally they sell to Tyson in Indiana, but because it's shut down, they are selling the hogs to the public for $140 each, you just need to have a butcher lined up. If they don't sell them, they will be euthanized. 
So if you're near enough to Van Wert County, OH.....it might be a good time to get your pork.

https://timesbulletin.com/MobileCon...DCQy5BZE9xnTdLQnhInYLyK_Ea9JV8qqemtqa9WfIdqQk


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Too bad I'm in northeast.

It's a shame those go to waste. 

Tyson is a pos , if/when they go to hell I hope the CEO meets Lucifer personal


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Yes it is a shameful waste if it comes to that. The article says they have to make room for new piglets to be born soon...so this may happen again, if Tyson doesn't open up soon enough. IIRC, it only takes 2 or 3 months to grow a hog to butcher size, but I may be wrong on that.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

That's great for anyone who is interested in some nice bacon and pork chops. 

When Hot Nursey's house finally closes (next Monday I hope) we will be buying a nice big freezer and purchasing a cow.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> That's great for anyone who is interested in some nice bacon and pork chops.
> 
> When Hot Nursey's house finally closes (next Monday I hope) we will be buying a nice big freezer and purchasing a cow.


Good luck on finding a freezer. Around here there are none available........ ZERO!


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Seems like a local butcher could have all the business he wanted.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Be a good way to start pig farming if you have the land.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Good luck on finding a freezer. Around here there are none available........ ZERO!


You got that right! I have one on order and fingers crossed it'll be available for delivery at the end of the month as projected.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> That's great for anyone who is interested in some nice bacon and pork chops.
> 
> When Hot Nursey's house finally closes (next Monday I hope) we will be buying a nice big freezer and purchasing a cow.


Yeah, as others have said...&#8230;&#8230;.freezers are in very short supply. You may want to get one BEFORE you get that cow, IF you can find one


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This is what happens in a bail out Hog market. The sell cheap are are not replaced. If we are lucky the producers are looking farther out and will adjust accordingly. If they get it wrong the price of Pork will shoot way up and that will take beef with. As Pork supplys drop beef becomes the replacement. 
Pork in something that smaller producers can jump in and out of fast compared to beef.


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Chiefster23 said:


> Good luck on finding a freezer. Around here there are none available........ ZERO!


Hahaha...I was just going to make the same comment!


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

No freezer so what ... can the pork. pressure canning 101.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Hahaha...I was just going to make the same comment!


I have an empty chest freezer, plan on filling it this summer.

I have a moose hide in the other, taking up space.

Anybody want to take it? Salted and frozen, condition? No shipping, come and get it. South Vermont. PM me


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Good luck on finding a freezer. Around here there are none available........ ZERO!


I know it's funny... I hope that none of the preppers here fall into that category, I have 4 freezers, pick em up on craigs list for $50.00 or less each... 5 if you include my refer-freezer.

*Rancher*


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

azrancher said:


> I know it's funny... I hope that none of the preppers here fall into that category, I have 4 freezers, pick em up on craigs list for $50.00 or less each... 5 if you include my refer-freezer.
> 
> *Rancher*


Heck around here, you'd be lucky to get a freezer that didn't work for $50.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> I have an empty chest freezer, plan on filling it this summer.
> 
> I have a moose hide in the other, taking up space.
> 
> Anybody want to take it? Salted and frozen, condition? No shipping, come and get it. South Vermont. PM me


School me on this ? I have always been told if you are going to freeze a hide and work it later do not salt it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

azrancher said:


> I know it's funny... I hope that none of the preppers here fall into that category, I have 4 freezers, pick em up on craigs list for $50.00 or less each... 5 if you include my refer-freezer.
> 
> *Rancher*


 few months ago they were worth 50 dollars, Today considerably more. Supply and demand at it's finest .


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Good luck on finding a freezer. Around here there are none available........ ZERO!


I know a guy who knows a guy who has a sister with a brother that knows a guy that finds them when they fall off of a delivery truck.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paulag1955 said:


> Heck around here, you'd be lucky to get a freezer that didn't work for $50.


Military town, can't ship all the "extra" stuff.

*Rancher*


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> School me on this ? I have always been told if you are going to freeze a hide and work it later do not salt it.


Scrape ,salt, let drip. Fold hide skin side to skin side. Put in freezer.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Scrape ,salt, let drip. Fold hide skin side to skin side. Put in freezer.


 OK I was always told not to salt it if your were freezing it to do latter.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Normally they sell to Tyson in Indiana, but because it's shut down, they are selling the hogs to the public for $140 each, you just need to have a butcher lined up. If they don't sell them, they will be euthanized.
> So if you're near enough to Van Wert County, OH.....it might be a good time to get your pork.
> 
> https://timesbulletin.com/MobileCon...DCQy5BZE9xnTdLQnhInYLyK_Ea9JV8qqemtqa9WfIdqQk


Do they deliver? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Feb 27, 2017)

charito said:


> Do they deliver? :tango_face_grin:


I don't think so and that was on the 9th(?), so you may be too late for it now. IDK. The page says they were selling in groups of 10 or more, but I don't remember that stipulation when I first posted. It may have been there, I just don't remember seeing it.


----------

